# Onkyo TX SR805 HDMI-Component out



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I will be getting my brand new Onkyo 805 on Monday and I have a question. I will be hooking up my Toshiba A2 HD DVD player to the Onkyo via HDMI if I must go to my Sanyo Z2 projector with Component will the 805 keep the signal in HD via component?
I tried a HDMI to DVI cable but for some reason I do not get video displayed on the projector going that route when I go directly from the A2's HDMI out.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The DVI connection on the Sanyo Z2 is HDCP enabled so it should be working with the Toshiba A2 HD. By saying "not getting video displayed" do you mean a blank screen or video noise? What resolution were you sending the Z2, 1080i or 1080p?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> By saying "not getting video displayed" do you mean a blank screen or video noise? What resolution were you sending the Z2, 1080i or 1080p?


I get only a blank screen. The A2 only outputs 1080i not 1080p and thats the setting I'm using.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Then it's either a setting in the Z2 menus or a bad cable. It should be working with 1080i.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When I go into the Sanyo's menu it says its getting a 1080i signal and its the only option in the DVI HDCP category when selected. I will play with it some more tonight.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I tried playing with the settings in both the Z2 and A2 menus and simply can not get it to play video through the HDMI to DVI cable I have. The projector says D-1080i in the Video 2 inputs display so it seems to know that what I am sending it but all I get is a blank screen.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Up conversion won't work over component becuase of HDCP, although I do get a message telling me it won't on my A2. 

I have had problems in the past with the HDMI handshake and not being able to see anything on my projector or TV. Usually if I power everything off then power up the HD-A2 then the display it comes on. You could try powering up in difference sequences to see if it fixes the problem. 

Also update your firmware to most recent version. There are usually known HDMI connectivity issues that get fixed in the firmware updates.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Zip, I have recently bought an Onkyo TX SR805 so I now have it working through HDMI.


----------

